# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  fixing kitchen cupboard to masonary wall

## emptybucketman

Hi All, 
I'm planning on using the the Flatpax kitchen at Bunnings and I was wondering what is the best way to fix the cupboards to a rendered brick wall?

----------


## nang3

I just put up a fridge cupboard the other day and used  green wall plugs with 65mm screws which i was recommended by a cabinetmaker mate of mine.. The drill bit is a 6.5mm one and its holding so far..

----------


## Batpig

Dear Emptybucket, 
Further to what Nang has said, you will have to pre-drill the holes with a normal Drill Bit in the back of the cupboard before you move it into position, so that you can mark the wall through the holes with something so that you know where to drill your holes in the wall for the plugs to sit in. After you've blown out the holes with either an Air Gun and a Compressor (or a Drinking Straw and your Lungs  :Biggrin: ), and you've hammered the plugs in, make sure that you don't overtighten the screws, because the back of the cupboard will most probably be ever-so-slightly recessed (they do that so that the things will sit flat on walls that aren't perfectly flat). If you tighten the screws up too much, you will get a "pull-through cone" failure in the rear panel at each screw. 
There are a couple of self-tapping type screws out there for masonry.
Here's one by Buildex: http://www.itwproline.com.au/Tapcon/default.aspx (they say you need to use a special proprietary Masonry Bit with them, but who knows...)
And here's another by Ramset: http://www.itwproline.com.au/AnkaScrews/default.aspx 
A normal screw in a plug is probably as good as anything, though. I'd use a Pan-Head screw with a washer. 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## GraemeCook

> Hi All, 
> I'm planning on using the the Flatpax kitchen at Bunnings and I was wondering what is the best way to fix the cupboards to a rendered brick wall?

  Are you talking about floor resting cupboards whch only require steadying screws or overhead units that need structural screws? 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## AIRMAN

The last kitchen I did I used those self tapping masonary screws but I wasn't very impressed. I'm putting a new kitchen in this weekend and would be interested to hear what other use, I was planning on using plugs and 65mm screws. 
Also do the base cabinets need to be fixed to the wall, I have them all level and screwed together and there is no movement so I figure after 600kg's of granite is put on top they won't be going any where, correct?

----------


## nang3

> The last kitchen I did I used those self tapping masonary screws but I wasn't very impressed. I'm putting a new kitchen in this weekend and would be interested to hear what other use, I was planning on using plugs and 65mm screws. 
> Also do the base cabinets need to be fixed to the wall, I have them all level and screwed together and there is no movement so I figure after 600kg's of granite is put on top they won't be going any where, correct?

  
hmm i've thought this myself since we are getting stone as well, but i thought i might as well add a few screws to hold them to the wall anyway since its easy as while theres no benchtop and it cant hurt !

----------


## emptybucketman

Thanks folks for the handy tips.  It seems the green wall plugs with 65mm screws is the go.  How many screws do you put in and do you have any problems lining up adjacent cupboards after inserting the plugs?  
Hey Graeme, Is there a difference in the type of screws for the wall and floor cabinets or just the number?

----------


## autogenous

Green plugs and 50mm posi-head screws 
Drill your holes in the cabinet prior 
Push cabinet to the wall drill into wall through holes with masonary bit. 
place plugs in hole then screw in screws 
I assume you have a 12mm backing or similar?

----------


## GraemeCook

> Also do the base cabinets need to be fixed to the wall, I have them all level and screwed together and there is no movement so I figure after 600kg's of granite is put on top they won't be going any where, correct?

  Years ago, we rented a house that had thick polished concrete bench top - looked like very shiny terrazo.   After a year it moved about 6mm from the wall and it was so heavy and the cupboards flexed a little and we could not get it back against the wall.   Landlords staff also failed. 
Then we moved internationally so I don't know the end result.  But benches need securing. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## nang3

> Thanks folks for the handy tips. It seems the green wall plugs with 65mm screws is the go. How many screws do you put in and do you have any problems lining up adjacent cupboards after inserting the plugs?  
> Hey Graeme, Is there a difference in the type of screws for the wall and floor cabinets or just the number?

  
i used the 65mm no problems and lined up the cabinets by cheating - i screwed adjacent overheads together before mounting them then just got a couple of mates to help put em up.. that way theres no problems with lining them up on the wall - just make sure they are level otherwise they will all be skewed haha 
on my 900mmW fridge cabinet which will be holding my lifeblood (scotch) I used about 5 screws/plugs for the back panel and 6 for the side panel into the side wall of the fridge recess.. i can almost put my full weight on it now before it starts creaking.

----------


## GraemeCook

> Hey Graeme, Is there a difference in the type of screws for the wall and floor cabinets or just the number?

  Floor cabinet screws are just stabilising.   Wall unit screws are load bearing. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Doc0055

For the overhead cupboards, make up some stands the height that you would like the cupboards to be off the bench.
Put your cupboards on the stands one at a time, screwing them together. When all the cupboards are screwed together make sure they are level (chock one end)
When level drill through the backs into the wall and insert screws (about every 450 is fine).
Remove the stands and fit the doors, if the wall is straight all is good. You may have to release some screws and insert wedges behind the cupboards so the doors will line up. 
happy fitting

----------


## autogenous

Add some silicon to the back of your overhead cupboards.

----------


## arms

and what point would that feat do

----------


## autogenous

_                          and what point would that feat do_ 
Buggered if I know but the overhead cupboards I pulled off last week that had been in 3 years had silicon on the back to stick them to the wall with screws.
Maybe its just a stop gap to prevent them shifting with a tonne of plates in them? 
I have enough faith that the cabinet maker that put them on who works in conjugation with the brother inlaw that does bathrooms renos that he thought its worth doing. 
Mayeb he was worried about the kids swinging off them? I dont know? 
They were freakin hard to get off I know that. 
What were your thoughts? Its a waste of time?

----------

